# Hawai'i back country



## Pete (Jul 25, 2011)

here are some photos from a weekend camping trip with work to a protected, virtually inaccessible area in the mountains. 
these are extremely rare plants, endemic to hawaii. i believe the first one is Isodendrion laurifolium, the next im not sure maybe longifolium. sorry.
















Here Ohia lehua (_Metrosideros polymorpha_) with a pollinator





this is another extremely rare and endangered endemic, _Silene perlmanii_





this is a very rare endemic species of gardenia, not sure which species, maybe perlmanii or mannii..





we were very lucky to see a number of Achatinella tree snails. they too are an endangered endemic, many species have gone extinct already and the remainder are critically endangered. you can see in the third photo how small they are. im not sure which species these are, we saw probably 4 different taxa.




















some nice views overlooking makua valley on the west side of Oahu after a quick passing shower





















a happy dog


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 25, 2011)

Great photos! beautiful place and funny (in a good way) plants....  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Shiva (Jul 25, 2011)

Great scenery.


----------



## Marc (Jul 25, 2011)

A wonderfull place to visit indeed, thanks for sharing!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 25, 2011)

Very scenic trip...


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice photos. This is going to be the next place I want to go visit.


----------



## jjkOC (Jul 25, 2011)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your photos with us. I enjoyed it.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! Stunning blooms! And the tree snails are also quite interesting.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2011)

I want to live there!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics, cool dog, thanks!!!! Jean


----------



## Pete (Jul 26, 2011)

thanks jean. she is an incredible hiking/mountain rambling dog.


----------



## Clark (Jul 26, 2011)

Killer views!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 26, 2011)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 30, 2011)

wow!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2011)

now I'm missing _Lost_!


----------

